# Burton Ruler or Rampant??



## kolz2788 (Jan 15, 2011)

trying to decide which boots to buy...

anyone have either of the two who could comment?

I'm upgrading from old Burton Moto's which are 11.5 and slightly too big. Thinking about getting size 11 of either Ruler or Rampant..

thanks guys


----------

